# difference 2007 2008 and size AVANT



## sworksflux (Jan 16, 2007)

Please i will know, the difference of AVANT 2007 and AVANT 2008, i think that 2008 is lighter, and i will know the seatpost size of frame (27,2 31,8 28 )


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

sworksflux said:


> Please i will know, the difference of AVANT 2007 and AVANT 2008, i think that 2008 is lighter, and i will know the seatpost size of frame (27,2 31,8 28 )



As far as I know there is no difference between the two. I believe the only change the Avant has had in its life (apart from colours) is that De Rosa changed the fork for 2007, which remains for 2008. Apologies in advance if I'm wrong, but as I see Avants all the time at my LBS and I have a good look over them when they get a new one in stock, they look exactly the same as last years and there's no indication they are different. Not sure of seat post size, try De Rosa's info e mail for that.


----------

